# Richardson Ground Squirrels



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Looking for any advice from owners of these lil cuties....
What are they like as pets? 
What age did you get them at? 
Do they easily become hand tame? 
Smell? 
Housing?

I was going to get some more rats (lost my last rat about a year ago he was over 3 years old!) but decided I'd like something a little more long lived and less smelly (it was always boy rats I had)

Any advice is appreciated as always!

Thanks


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

My ground squirrel is about one and a half, he was 10-12 months old when I got him. He'd been bought as part of a pair but the female had escaped (they're excellent at escaping) and his constant "peeping" was driving his owners insane :lol2:
He hardly ever peeps now, only when he's alarmed like when someone new comes to see him and he can't see or hear me for re assurance.

He has bonded with me very well and although I know he can bite he's never bitten me, he has tried though I'm just careful not to let him. I'm not sure it would hurt because he tends to nip at my clothing but it's not to destroy it, more to sort of taste it??

When we first got him we taught him to get into a tube so we could move him from his cage into his run and back again. But now he comes to me and I cuddle him for a bit before putting him into his run or back in his cage.

I fuss him a lot both in and out of his cage, he loves having his head petted and purrs.

He has escaped twice, once from his cage (I left a sliding door unfastened) and once from a run (which he just lifted and climbed out of the bottom) and both times I've found him and he's come back to me no problems.

I love him and I absolutly LOVE having him. He does have a smell to him which is what my OH describes as smokey bacon but I don't find it that specific. Anyway here's some pictures of him for you





































He is a really gorgeous boy and he's become a dear friend. I'm not "scared" of him but I don't loose sight of the fact he still a "wild" animal and he could (if he wanted to) do some damage. Just got to make sure he doesn't want to :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

*googly eyes*

Oh he is gorgeous  look bigger than what I thought.

So they do like attention then, not like hamsters that just run away kamikaze stylee? lol


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I was gonna say that he look much much bigger then I expected. 
Only seen them over that Pet shop In Gillingham but they were quite small.


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwh he is a lovely lad!


----------

